# Want to take a guess?



## evagirl (Jun 28, 2011)

This is our Eva, we adopted her a little over a month ago. They told us she's a black lab mix, her fur is mostly black, with white on her chest, paws and just under her chin. Her fur is also a mix of black/brown - it actually looks like there's a ticking to it (like the hair is both black/brown). She's got a tuft of hair on her neck/shoulders, and her hindquarters. She doesn't really get wet unless you soak her (the water just kind of runs off her), never gets that weird wet doggy smell, and doesn't mind baths at all.
She's super sweet, and seems to be pretty smart (albeit a little stubborn!). She's good with my kids, and thinks she has to protect everything, lol. 
They said she was dumped on the side of the road, but I honestly think she was a runaway b/c she's had some training, doesn't mind the crate at all, was fully house broken, and I've had her take off on my 3 times already from escaping! What did bother me is that she wasn't microchipped or spayed.

Here she is!


----------



## jellybean1993 (Jun 27, 2011)

i'm guessing your wanting to know breed? i'd say black lab- border collie mix both looking at the pictures of her and with your description the getting wet when soaked sounds like a labs coat. and the length of the fur and colours makes me think border collie 
She's super sweet, and seems to be pretty smart (albeit a little stubborn!). She's good with my kids, and thinks she has to protect everything, lol. - sounds like both lab and collie temperament


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

I second jellybean's guess. Definitely looks like a lab/border collie to me.  What a cute girl!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks lab x border collie to me.


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

Spainel/Lab


----------

